# LEAN EFX by Fahrenheit Nutrition



## Raquel8922 (Aug 3, 2010)

My 21 year old son started experiencing a dull ache in his right kidney area six days into taking LEAN EFX, and he continued taking LEAN EFX until day 12 when he was transported to the hospital.  He was trembling, tingling all over his entire body, couldn't speak, convulsing with locked arms and hands with severe pain in his right kidney area.  I tried to contact the Fahrenheit Nutrition LEAN EFX manufactures to discuss side effects and found that the website on their bottle doesn't exist.  I contacted their distributors and NO ONE can give me an actual physcial address for where LEAN EFX is actually manufactured.  The copyright on their branding is from 2010 which is very new and even their PRIMARY distributors have no idea where these capsules are actually being processed or by whom.  I am continuing my research; however I would highly suggest for anyone that takes any type of NON FDA approved capsules to FIRST find out if you determine where they are being manufactured, not distribution centers.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Raquel8922* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

world-pharma.org


----------



## twarrior (Aug 3, 2010)

There is a contact number 770-945-9673 on the website LEAN-EFX??? Next Generation Energy.  Hope all works out.


----------

